# Beginning of carpal tunnel?



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Let me start by saying that I'm 22 years old and I REALLY hope that this isn't the onset of carpal tunnel syndrome, because as far as I know there is no cure and no way to reverse carpal tunnel. 

I bike a lot to avoid driving and burning gas and to stay in shape, and I have a road bike so a lot of my weight is distributed on my arms/hands. I have found, ever since last summer, that when I bike, particularly longer distances, my hands will tingle and go numb while I'm biking. If I sit back on my butt so that my weight isn't on my hands, the feeling in them will come back (but that's kind of an awkward position for my lower back, so I can't do it for very long) or if I take my hands off of the handle bars (one at a time) and open/clench my fist a few times, feeling will come back, but they start tingling and going numb again pretty much as soon as I lean on them. The seat on my bike can't go down any further to distribute weight differently.

Recently, I've found that I experience something similar when I am doing other things that require my hands/wrists or clenching my fist, like milking my goats or using a scythe. I don't want to lose the use of my hands as I get older!! 

Have any of you heard of or experienced this? Is there anything I can do to help it, besides not bike as much?


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

You're on a road bike with dropped bars, then? I used to have that problem when I was riding a comfort bike. I only had one position I could keep my hands in. The problem resolved, for the most part, when I switched to a road bike and had more positions for my hands. I got airobars, too - which gives me the option of resting on my forearms and not putting stress on my wrists.

It may be the beginning of carpal tunnel, or you just may be holding your wrists in such a way that the circulation is cut off. If I were you I'd get some of those carpal tunnel-type wrist splints (can't think what they're called but they help remind you to keep your wrists lined up in a neutral position) and wear them while you're doing the activities that cause the problems. If you give your body time to heal and decrease any inflammation you might be having in your nerves/muscles, you may prevent or delay the onset of carpal tunnel.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Not called 'carpal tunnel-type wrist splints'.
Dosen't sound like carpal tunnel - yet. Not intended as a diagnosis.
Take meaures that is likely causing the problem. Have you heard the old saying ' It hurts when I do this - well then don't do that.'
Good idea to get the problem/condition checked out by a health care professional.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

When I have issues with my hands and wrists, which can sometimes include pain shooting up to my elbow. I try to 'open' things up by touching my pinky finger to my thumb and hold that position for as long as I remember to do so...it seems to help relieve and open the channel where the nerves are inflammed.
I also us an external rub on the painful area, I have a homemade version of 'Peaceful Mountains' "Tendon Rescue", this works wonders. It has anti-inflammatory and pain relieving herbs infused into a base of Olive oil and Aloe Vera gel.

The problem with wearing a CT wrist brace while performing actions that cause pain is that you will cause strain to other parts of your hands, arms and shoulders because of the immobilization of your wrists (experience talking here).


----------



## yailukmuu (Mar 24, 2011)

Move a chair next to the the corner of a table. Place one arm so that the wrist can gently dangle in the air, while the wrist is flat on table.

Leave it there for 60 seconds. If you start to feel tingling, pain, numbness, coldness in the fingers before 60 seconds that that is usually a sign that the carpal tunnel is inflamed. The nerves run through the carpal tunnel, if there is no internal swelling within the carpal tunnel at the wrist, the nerves will not become irritated. If there is swelling you will develop sensation. The earlier the sensation, the worse the swelling.
(Partial Finkelstein's test--the full test involves rotation and indicates tendon issues--don't bother trying.)

This does not mean that the worse the sensation, the worse your condition is. The swelling may be simple inflammation, and may be readily taken care of by using Ibuprofin or Naprosyn, and learning to keep the wrist in a neutral position when you work (or in this case, bike).

Another test is to place both hands in front of you and then bend the hands gently downwards so that the back of the hands touch each other and are bent about 90 degrees. Again hold for 60 seconds and see if pain/tingling, etc occurs. If so it indicates swelling within the carpal tunnel. (Phalen's Test)

Unfortunately carpal tunnel issues are largely hereditary and it does not respect age.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I had CT in both wrists and had surgery on both. I was told before the operations to wear those splint thingy's during nite time sleep. It was alot of relief, but I had it severe enough that I had quick surgery. I know of several people who wore them and took ant-inflamatories and never required surgery. But it does seem to be on & off with them.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Pain, tingling, and numbness can also be caused by a nerve being pinched in the shoulders or neck. You may have to modify the way your holding your body on the bike.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have CT and the doctor said he would rather avoid surgery. I wear splints when I know my work load will be high. I work as a CNC machinist and this requires using my hands a lot. I am considering looking into going back to school and getting into a different field of work completely. The doc said surgery can cure CT (don't know where you got that info from) but the recovery period is so long that most people give up before then...around 4 to 8 weeks.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Have any of you simply considered wearing some splints, icing, and putting on a magnet pad for a few hours a day? It's easy, no pain involved, and does give many people excellent results. Non-invasive is always the best way to start.

EMF protection devices help a lot with pain issues too..... shuzi, q link, bionic band, tron z, etc.


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

One indicator of carpal tunnel: only one side of the ring finger will be numb, while the side closest to the pinky, and the pinky itself will be fine. All other fingers go numb.

I had carpal tunnel surgery a couple years ago, wish I had done it a lot sooner! I actually went out to eat afterwards and was back to work the next day (obviously did not do much with the hand that day). No symptoms since the surgery.

I had tried bracing, injections, etc, and nothing really helped, except for the surgery.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Got gel pad gloves? The ones sold for motorcycles seem to be a little bit better. 

Skinny tires also transmit a lot of shock - cyclotires will help there.

Next time you're buying a bike, check out the mountain bikes. I used one as a city bike, think they're the best overall transportation choice. Still love it for cross country & roads.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Get some good padded gloves and maybe a padded wrap for your handle bars. That should solve it.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Carpal Tunnel Release has allowed me to continue to use my hands. Having said that, I still don't have the strength or grip I had before developing the problems. Mine was caused from working in a light industrial factory, repetitive work. If I had to do it over, I would have avoided this job.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

My Dr. told me to take Vit. E and Super-B Complex caps daily, wear the wrist brace at night till pain alleviated. It worked great, took a couple of weeks. Now if I have a flare-up and feel the twinges of pain starting, I take the vitamins (and don't need the brace) for afew days and it's well again. There's lots of good tips and info on here!


----------

